# Headphone connected question



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

When I have my headphones connected there are apps listed in the notifications from the drop down menu is there a way to customize the listed apps?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768692


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot ImaComputa


----------

